# unbelievable silver arow colors



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

this is how he looks now with my upgraded lighting, Im using two 48" plant bulbs and two actinic white bulbs.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

..


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)




----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

fins are a little nipped from the jeweled, he will be getting moved soon.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

..


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

wow that is a gorgeous silver i wish i could get one with that kind of coloration the silvers in my lfs's are always beaten looking and probably so inbred u wouldn't wnat them anyways theres always a few in the tank with deformitiies


----------



## killum (Jun 3, 2004)

Thats one FUCKEN bad ass arow !!!!!!


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

nice coloration


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

How big?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

It's still not the fish's actual coloration...it's the lighting. Besides most juvenile Silvers have reddish fins, some even with the tiger striping. It will fade over time for the most part.

This is what one of my juvie Silvers looked like:


















The same fish had this coloration at 24"









Here's another one of my Silvers (One-Eyed Jack) when younger:









Same fish at 13":


















I'm expecting the salmon markings to fade even more as the fish grows. Some Silvers may retain the color to some extent as they grow, but they won't maintain that juvenile coloration. It's like asking a Black Arowana to stay looking like a penguin.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

nice fish when i bought mine it was silver no red at all now after 3 months of feeding blood worms and live crickits its really red with blue round its scales


----------



## parrots (Aug 14, 2004)

what are u feeding it? do u have it under a blue light or somthing never saw that much blue


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> what are u feeding it? do u have it under a blue light or somthing never saw that much blue


Yep its the actinic bulbs that give it the blue. I feed it krill,plankton, and shrimp with a spirilina tab pushed in it.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

heres some pics without the actinic bulbs.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

oops!


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

and


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

damn what nice color on that fish man so beautiful thats thing is so big what size tank do you have it in


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> damn what nice color on that fish man so beautiful thats thing is so big what size tank do you have it in


Thanks, its about 12" and I have it in a 75 gal right now. eventually I will be getting a 180 wide for it.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

MAn I love arros! If only I still had mine


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice aro...congreads//moved to the pic section


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice aro's but i'd still pick asia aro's


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

awsome buddy!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

nice arrows, and nice coloration on that red oscar :laugh:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice looking aro's u have there


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

nice ive seen one with almost that good of coloration before


----------

